
[video] Kurzgesagt – Loneliness - sidcool
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3Xv_g3g-mA
======
kuroguro
If it's literally killing people I wonder if over a long enough time natural
selection would start kicking in and people with less need for others would
survive.

The future is tiny psychopaths everywhere!

